# D & D Character Quiz



## Rosemary (Sep 10, 2006)

I thought this was quite a good quiz

http://neppyman.irulethe.net/dndwho/

This was my answer...
*Neutral Good Elf Ranger*

*Neutral Good characters believe in the power of good above all else. They will work to make the world a better place, and will do whatever is necessary to bring that about, whether it goes for or against whatever is considered 'normal'.*

* Elves are the eldest of all races, although they are generally a bit smaller than humans. They are generally well-cultured, artistic, easy-going, and because of their long lives, unconcerned with day-to-day activities that other races frequently concern themselves with. Elves are, effectively, immortal, although they can be killed. After a thousand years or so, they simply pass on to the next plane of existance.*

*Rangers are the defenders of nature and the elements. They are in tune with the Earth, and work to keep it safe and healthy.*


----------



## Carolyn Hill (Sep 10, 2006)

I Am A: Neutral Good Elf Mage Bard

Alignment: Neutral Good characters believe in the power of good above all else. They will work to make the world a better place, and will do whatever is necessary to bring that about, whether it goes for or against whatever is considered 'normal'.

Race: Elves are the eldest of all races, although they are generally a bit smaller than humans. They are generally well-cultured, artistic, easy-going, and because of their long lives, unconcerned with day-to-day activities that other races frequently concern themselves with. Elves are, effectively, immortal, although they can be killed. After a thousand years or so, they simply pass on to the next plane of existance.

Primary Class: Mages harness the magical energies for their own use. Spells, spell books, and long hours in the library are their loves. While often not physically strong, their mental talents can make up for this.

Secondary Class: Bards are the entertainers. They sing, dance, and play instruments to make other people happy, and, frequently, make money. They also tend to dabble in magic a bit.

Deity: Mystra is the Neutral Good goddess of magic. She is also known as the Lady of Mysteries. Followers of Mystra wear armor and carry shields with her symbol on them. Mystra's symbol is a ring of stars.


----------



## Perpetual Man (Sep 10, 2006)

*I am a Chaotic Good Human Ranger Fighter

Follower Of Shaundakul

*
Alignment:
*Chaotic Good* characters are independent types with a strong belief in the value of goodness. They have little use for governments and other forces of order, and will generally do their own things, without heed to such groups.

Race:
*Humans* are the 'average' race. They have the shortest life spans, and because of this, they tend to avoid the racial prejudices that other races are known for. They are also very curious and tend to live 'for the moment'.

Primary Class:
*Rangers* are the defenders of nature and the elements. They are in tune with the Earth, and work to keep it safe and healthy.

Secondary Class:
*Fighters* are the warriors. They use weapons to accomplish their goals. This isn't to say that they aren't intelligent, but that they _do_, in fact, believe that violence is frequently the answer.

Deity:
*Shaundakul* is the Chaotic Good god of travel and exploration. He is also known as the Rider of the Winds. His followers are typically rangers, and work to protect the land. They typically wear leather armor, and carry long swords and short bows. Shaundakul's symbol is a white hand with the index finger raised.


----------



## sanityassassin (Sep 10, 2006)

for me

You Are A:

Chaotic Good Half-Orc Fighter Ranger
Follower Of Tymora

Alignment:
Chaotic Good characters are independent types with a strong belief in the value of goodness. They have little use for governments and other forces of order, and will generally do their own things, without heed to such groups.

Race:
Half-Orcs are a cross between a human and an orc. Generally, this kind of mating does not occur willingly, so half-orcs are almost never raised by a full set of parents. They tend to be less intelligent and attractive than humans, but are generally stronger and hardier. Violence is a part of their nature, and few half-orcs manage to overcome this to follow other professions. They are generally treated with disdain by other races, if not outright hostility.

Primary Class:
Fighters are the warriors. They use weapons to accomplish their goals. This isn't to say that they aren't intelligent, but that they do, in fact, believe that violence is frequently the answer.

Secondary Class:
Rangers are the defenders of nature and the elements. They are in tune with the Earth, and work to keep it safe and healthy.

Deity:
Tymora is the Chaotic Good goddess of luck and good fortune. She is also known as Lady Luck, and also Tyche's fair-tressed daughter. Followers of Tymora believe in the tenent that, 'Fortune Favors the Bold,' and will throw caution to the wind and trust to luck to work things out for the best. Tymora's symbol is an unmarked silver disk.


----------



## Aes (Sep 10, 2006)

WTF? 

Chaotic Neutral Elf Bard Ranger
Follower Of Erevan Ilesere

Alignment:
Chaotic Neutral characters are unstable, and frequently insane. They believe in disorder first and foremost, and will thus strive for that disorder in everything they do. This means that they will do whatever seems 'fun' or 'novel' at any given time.

Race:
Elves are the eldest of all races, although they are generally a bit smaller than humans. They are generally well-cultured, artistic, easy-going, and because of their long lives, unconcerned with day-to-day activities that other races frequently concern themselves with. Elves are, effectively, immortal, although they can be killed. After a thousand years or so, they simply pass on to the next plane of existance.

Primary Class:
Bards are the entertainers. They sing, dance, and play instruments to make other people happy, and, frequently, make money. They also tend to dabble in magic a bit.

Secondary Class:
Rangers are the defenders of nature and the elements. They are in tune with the Earth, and work to keep it safe and healthy.

Deity:
Erevan Ilesere is the Chaotic Neutral elven god of mischief and rogues. He is also known as the Trickster and the Chameleon. His followers are always looking for fun and adventure, and are notorious pranksters. Their favorite weapon is the short sword. Erevan Ilesere's symbol is a nova star with asymmetric rays.


----------



## Jason_Taverner (Sep 10, 2006)

*Chaotic Neutral Human Fighter Thief

Follower Of Tempus

*
Alignment:
*Chaotic Neutral* characters are unstable, and frequently insane. They believe in disorder first and foremost, and will thus strive for that disorder in everything they do. This means that they will do whatever seems 'fun' or 'novel' at any given time.

Race:
*Humans* are the 'average' race. They have the shortest life spans, and because of this, they tend to avoid the racial prejudices that other races are known for. They are also very curious and tend to live 'for the moment'.

Primary Class:
*Fighters* are the warriors. They use weapons to accomplish their goals. This isn't to say that they aren't intelligent, but that they _do_, in fact, believe that violence is frequently the answer.

Secondary Class:
*Thieves* are the most roguish of the classes. They are sneaky and nimble-fingered, and have skills with traps and locks. While not all use these skills for burglary, that is a common occupation of this class.

Deity:
*Tempus* is the Chaotic Neutral god of war. He is also known as the Lord of Battle and the Foehammer. His followers believe in the glory and joy of battle, and are never far from it. They typically wear battered armor, and carry a variety of weapons, but do not use missile weapons. Tempus's symbol is a flaming sword.


----------



## dustinzgirl (Sep 10, 2006)

*Neutral Good Elf Mage Druid*

*Follower Of Mystra*


Alignment:
*Neutral Good* characters believe in the power of good above all else. They will work to make the world a better place, and will do whatever is necessary to bring that about, whether it goes for or against whatever is considered 'normal'.

Race:
*Elves* are the eldest of all races, although they are generally a bit smaller than humans. They are generally well-cultured, artistic, easy-going, and because of their long lives, unconcerned with day-to-day activities that other races frequently concern themselves with. Elves are, effectively, immortal, although they can be killed. After a thousand years or so, they simply pass on to the next plane of existance.

Primary Class:
*Mages* harness the magical energies for their own use. Spells, spell books, and long hours in the library are their loves. While often not physically strong, their mental talents can make up for this.

Secondary Class:
*Druids* are a special variety of Cleric who serves the Earth, and can call upon the power in the earth to accomplish their goals. They tend to be somewhat fanatical about defending natural settings.

Deity:
*Mystra* is the Neutral Good goddess of magic. She is also known as the Lady of Mysteries. Followers of Mystra wear armor and carry shields with her symbol on them. Mystra's symbol is a ring of stars.



Perfect for me. If I wasn't a follower of Mystra in the D and D world, I would be a powerful Raistlin type that holds alleigence to no god but his magic. PS: To explain that better, Im an all or nothing kind of person.

I've always had an affinity and interest in the arcane, which is cool because when me and my son play he is always the knight or barbarian, and my daughter---sadly, always wants to be the thief and sly type. Go figure.


----------



## Joel007 (Sep 11, 2006)

*I like this quiz *

*Neutral Evil Human Thief Fighter

Follower Of Mask

*
Alignment:
*Neutral Evil* characters believe in Number One. Their personal gain takes precedance over all else, and they will work with whomever necessary and whatever institutions necessary to further their own goals.

Race:
*Humans* are the 'average' race. They have the shortest life spans, and because of this, they tend to avoid the racial prejudices that other races are known for. They are also very curious and tend to live 'for the moment'.

Primary Class:
*Thieves* are the most roguish of the classes. They are sneaky and nimble-fingered, and have skills with traps and locks. While not all use these skills for burglary, that is a common occupation of this class.

Secondary Class:
*Fighters* are the warriors. They use weapons to accomplish their goals. This isn't to say that they aren't intelligent, but that they _do_, in fact, believe that violence is frequently the answer.

Deity:
*Mask* is the Neutral Evil god of rogues, thieves. He is also known as the Lord of Shadows. He appears as a lithe man, shadowed, wearing dark clothing. His followers believe in stealth and wariness. They wear black and gray clothing, and carry weapons and armor similar to that of a thief. They frequently wear masks to conceal their identity. Mask's symbol is a dark, checkered mask.


----------



## Marky Lazer (Sep 11, 2006)

*Chaotic Good Human Bard Fighter

Follower Of Finder Wyvernspur

*
Alignment:
*Chaotic Good* characters are independent types with a strong belief in the value of goodness. They have little use for governments and other forces of order, and will generally do their own things, without heed to such groups.

Race:
*Humans* are the 'average' race. They have the shortest life spans, and because of this, they tend to avoid the racial prejudices that other races are known for. They are also very curious and tend to live 'for the moment'.

Primary Class:
*Bards* are the entertainers. They sing, dance, and play instruments to make other people happy, and, frequently, make money. They also tend to dabble in magic a bit.

Secondary Class:
*Fighters* are the warriors. They use weapons to accomplish their goals. This isn't to say that they aren't intelligent, but that they _do_, in fact, believe that violence is frequently the answer.

Deity:
*Finder Wyvernspur* is the Chaotic Neutral god of the cycle of life and the transformation of art, although he leans heavily towards Good. He is also known as the Nameless Bard. Followers of Finder believe that everything must change in order to grow and thrive. Their preferred weapon is the ******* sword.

But then... what is this all about in the first place?


----------



## scalem X (Sep 11, 2006)

Neutral Good Half-Elf Bard Ranger (so average...)

Follower Of Oghma


Alignment:
Neutral Good characters believe in the power of good above all else. They will work to make the world a better place, and will do whatever is necessary to bring that about, whether it goes for or against whatever is considered 'normal'.

Race:
Half-Elves are a cross between a human and an elf. They are smaller, like their elven ancestors, but have a much shorter lifespan. They are sometimes looked down upon as half-breeds, but this is rare. They have both the curious drive of humans and the patience of elves.

Primary Class:
Bards are the entertainers. They sing, dance, and play instruments to make other people happy, and, frequently, make money. They also tend to dabble in magic a bit.

Secondary Class:
Rangers are the defenders of nature and the elements. They are in tune with the Earth, and work to keep it safe and healthy.

Deity:
Oghma is the Neutral Good god of knowledge and invention. He is also known as the Binder of What is Known, and is the Patron of Bards. His followers believe that knowledge reigns supreme, and is the basis for everything else that is done. They wear white shirts and pants, with a black and gold braided vest, and a small, box-like hat. All priests of Oghma are known as Loremasters. Oghma's symbol is a scroll.


----------



## nixie (Sep 11, 2006)

*What D&D Character are you?*

http://neppyman.irulethe.net/dndwho/orig.html

I'm a 
*True Neutral Elf Mage*


*True Neutral* characters are very rare. They believe that balance is the most important thing, and will not side with any other force. They will do whatever is necessary to preserve that balance, even if it means switching allegiances suddenly.

*Elves* are the eldest of all races, although they are generally a bit smaller than humans. They are generally well-cultured, artistic, easy-going, and because of their long lives, unconcerned with day-to-day activities that other races frequently concern themselves with. Elves are, effectively, immortal, although they can be killed. After a thousand years or so, they simply pass on to the next plane of existance.

*Mages* harness the magical energies for their own use. Spells, spell books, and long hours in the library are their loves. While often not physically strong, their mental talents can make up for this.


----------



## dustinzgirl (Sep 11, 2006)

*Re: What D&D Character are you?*

Nixie hon, you know how great minds think alike?

http://www.chronicles-network.com/forum/32450-d-and-d-character-quiz.html



I'll ask for a thread merge for ya dear.


----------



## nixie (Sep 11, 2006)

*Re: What D&D Character are you?*

Woops I never visit the Gaming forum


----------



## carrie221 (Sep 11, 2006)

*True Neutral Human Mage*


*True Neutral* characters are very rare. They believe that balance is the most important thing, and will not side with any other force. They will do whatever is necessary to preserve that balance, even if it means switching allegiances suddenly.

*Humans* are the 'average' race. They have the shortest life spans, and because of this, they tend to avoid the racial prejudices that other races are known for. They are also very curious and tend to live 'for the moment'.

*Mages* harness the magical energies for their own use. Spells, spell books, and long hours in the library are their loves. While often not physically strong, their mental talents can make up for this.


----------



## dustinzgirl (Sep 11, 2006)

Joel007 said:
			
		

> *I like this quiz *
> 
> *Neutral Evil Human Thief Fighter
> 
> ...




That is my daughter. She scares me.


----------



## chrispenycate (Sep 11, 2006)

*Re: What D&D Character are you?*

True Neutral Half-Elf Bard
True Neutral characters are very rare. They believe that balance is the most important thing, and will not side with any other force. They will do whatever is necessary to preserve that balance, even if it means switching allegiances suddenly.
Half-Elves are a cross between a human and an elf. They are smaller, like their elven ancestors, but have a much shorter lifespan. They are sometimes looked down upon as half-breeds, but this is rare. They have both the curious drive of humans and the patience of elves.
Bards are the entertainers. They sing, dance, and play instruments to make other people happy, and, frequently, make money. They also tend to dabble in magic a bit.
------------------------------------------------------------------------
Well, true neutrals aren't that rare around here; seems we congregate 

Bard, eh; hadn't invented roadies for bards yet, I suppose. Better concentrate on getting my licks togeter on lute, I suppose.


----------



## The DeadMan (Sep 12, 2006)

*Re: What D&D Character are you?*

*Chaotic Good Human Fighter*


*Chaotic Good* characters are independent types with a strong belief in the value of goodness. They have little use for governments and other forces of order, and will generally do their own things, without heed to such groups.

*Humans* are the 'average' race. They have the shortest life spans, and because of this, they tend to avoid the racial prejudices that other races are known for. They are also very curious and tend to live 'for the moment'.

*Fighters* are the warriors. They use weapons to accomplish their goals. This isn't to say that they aren't intelligent, but that they _do_, in fact, believe that violence is frequently the answer.


----------



## dustinzgirl (Sep 12, 2006)

*Re: What D&D Character are you?*



			
				The DeadMan said:
			
		

> *Chaotic Good Human Fighter*



Oh so Boring!!! LOL just kidding.

Thats the type of character my son always plays. True blue heros.


----------



## McMurphy (Sep 12, 2006)

*Oh, No!*

*Neutral Good Half-Elf Ranger Druid*

*Follower Of Mielikki*


Alignment:
*Neutral Good* characters believe in the power of good above all else. They will work to make the world a better place, and will do whatever is necessary to bring that about, whether it goes for or against whatever is considered 'normal'.

Race:
*Half-Elves* are a cross between a human and an elf. They are smaller, like their elven ancestors, but have a much shorter lifespan. They are sometimes looked down upon as half-breeds, but this is rare. They have both the curious drive of humans and the patience of elves.

Primary Class:
*Rangers* are the defenders of nature and the elements.  They are in tune with the Earth, and work to keep it safe and healthy.

Secondary Class:
*Druids* are a special variety of Cleric who serves the Earth, and can call upon the power in the earth to accomplish their goals. They tend to be somewhat fanatical about defending natural settings.

Deity:
*Mielikki* is the Neutral Good goddess of the forest and autumn. She is also known as the Lady of the Forest, and is the Patron of Rangers. Her followers are devoted to nature, and believe in the positive and outreaching elements of it. They use light armor, and a variety of weapons suitable for hunting, which they are quite skilled at. Mielikki's symbol is a unicorn head.

*Detailed Results:*

Law & Chaos:
Law -----  (-4)
Neutral - XXXXXXXXX (9)
Chaos --- XXXXXXXXX (9)

Good & Evil:
Good ---- XXXXXXXXXXXX (12)
Neutral - XX (2)
Evil ----  (0)

Race:
Human ----  (-1)
Half-Elf - XXXXX (5)
Elf ------ XX (2)
Halfling -  (-2)
Dwarf ----  (0)
Half-Orc - XX (2)
Gnome ---- XXX (3)

Class:
Fighter - XXX (3)
Ranger -- XXXXXXXXXXX (11)
Paladin -  (0)
Cleric --  (0)
Mage ----  (-2)
Druid --- XXXXXXXXX (9)
Thief ---  (0)
Bard ----  (0)
Monk ---- XXXX (4)


----------



## Nesacat (Sep 12, 2006)

*Re: What D&D Character are you?*

*Chaotic Good Elf paladin

**Chaotic Good* characters are independent types with a strong belief in the value of goodness. They have little use for governments and other forces of order, and will generally do their own things, without heed to such groups.

*Elves* are the eldest of all races, although they are generally a bit smaller than humans. They are generally well-cultured, artistic, easy-going, and because of their long lives, unconcerned with day-to-day activities that other races frequently concern themselves with. Elves are, effectively, immortal, although they can be killed. After a thousand years or so, they simply pass on to the next plane of existance.

*Paladins* are the Holy Warriors. They have been chosen by a God/dess to be their representative on Earth, and must follow the code of that deity, or risk severe penalties. They tend towards being righteous, but not generally to excess.


----------



## carrie221 (Sep 12, 2006)

I thought that I would take the more advanced quiz to see my results  

*Chaotic Good Elf Ranger Mage

Follower Of Solonor Thelandria

*
Alignment:
*Chaotic Good* characters are independent types with a strong belief in the value of goodness. They have little use for governments and other forces of order, and will generally do their own things, without heed to such groups.

Race:
*Elves* are the eldest of all races, although they are generally a bit smaller than humans. They are generally well-cultured, artistic, easy-going, and because of their long lives, unconcerned with day-to-day activities that other races frequently concern themselves with. Elves are, effectively, immortal, although they can be killed. After a thousand years or so, they simply pass on to the next plane of existance.

Primary Class:
*Rangers* are the defenders of nature and the elements. They are in tune with the Earth, and work to keep it safe and healthy.

Secondary Class:
*Mages* harness the magical energies for their own use. Spells, spell books, and long hours in the library are their loves. While often not physically strong, their mental talents can make up for this.

Deity:
*Solonor Thelandria* is the Chaotic Good elven god of archery and the hunt. He is also known as the Keen Eye, the Great Archer, and the Forest Hunter. His followers respect nature, and only hunt when needed, but are quick to defend the forest from intruders. Their favorite weapon is the bow, and they tend to be extremely talented with it. Solonor Thelandria's symbol is an arrow with green fletchings.

Alignment:
Lawful Good ----- XXXXX (5)
Neutral Good ---- XX (2)
Chaotic Good ---- XXXXXX (6)
Lawful Neutral -- XXXXX (5)
True Neutral ---- XXXXX (5)
Chaotic Neutral - X (1)
Lawful Evil ----- (-1)
Neutral Evil ---- (-7)
Chaotic Evil ---- (-2)

Race:
Human ---- (-4)
Half-Elf - XXXXXX (6)
Elf ------ XXXXXXXX (8)
Halfling - (-1)
Dwarf ---- (-2)
Half-Orc - (-6)
Gnome ---- X (1)

Class:
Fighter - (-7)
Ranger -- XXXXXX (6)
Paladin - (0)
Cleric -- (0)
Mage ---- XXXXX (5)
Druid --- (0)
Thief --- (0)
Bard ---- XXXXX (5)
Monk ---- (0)


----------



## ^jordy^ (Sep 20, 2006)

Most of you seem to be good but...

*Neutral Evil Gnome Mage Thief

*
Alignment:
*Neutral Evil* characters believe in Number One. Their personal gain takes precedance over all else, and they will work with whomever necessary and whatever institutions necessary to further their own goals.

Race:
*Gnomes* are also short, like dwarves, but much skinnier. They have no beards, and are very inclined towards technology, although they have been known to dabble in magic, too. They tend to be fun-loving and fond of jokes and humor. Some gnomes live underground, and some live in cities and villages. They are very tolerant of other races, and are generally well-liked, though occasionally considered frivolous.

Primary Class:
*Mages* harness the magical energies for their own use. Spells, spell books, and long hours in the library are their loves. While often not physically strong, their mental talents can make up for this.

Secondary Class:
*Thieves* are the most roguish of the classes. They are sneaky and nimble-fingered, and have skills with traps and locks. While not all use these skills for burglary, that is a common occupation of this class.


----------



## Trey Greyjoy (Sep 20, 2006)

Im a chaotic good human bard ranger. 
Not bad, but Im not sure where the bard part came from. I checked "music" as the topic Id "least" like to study


----------



## Wolfeborn (Sep 22, 2006)

OH DEAR WE ARE IN TROUBLE

Alignment:
*Chaotic Evil* characters are the most 'evil' people out there. They are willing to do _anything_ to get ahead, and will kill anyone who stands in their way. A chaotic evil person sees no value in order and governments, and believes to the utmost in the tenant that 'Might Makes Right'.

Race:
*Gnomes* are also short, like dwarves, but much skinnier. They have no beards, and are very inclined towards technology, although they have been known to dabble in magic, too. They tend to be fun-loving and fond of jokes and humor. Some gnomes live underground, and some live in cities and villages. They are very tolerant of other races, and are generally well-liked, though occasionally considered frivolous.

Primary Class:
*Thieves* are the most roguish of the classes. They are sneaky and nimble-fingered, and have skills with traps and locks. While not all use these skills for burglary, that is a common occupation of this class.

Secondary Class:
*Rangers* are the defenders of nature and the elements. They are in tune with the Earth, and work to keep it safe and healthy.

Deity:
*Mask* is the Neutral Evil god of rogues, thieves. He is also known as the Lord of Shadows. He appears as a lithe man, shadowed, wearing dark clothing. His followers believe in stealth and wariness. They wear black and gray clothing, and carry weapons and armor similar to that of a thief. They frequently wear masks to conceal their identity. Mask's symbol is a dark, checkered mask.

My secrets out!


----------



## Animaiden (Oct 4, 2006)

*Neutral Good Elf Ranger Bard*

*Follower Of Mielikki*
​
Alignment:
*Neutral Good* characters believe in the power of good above all else. They will work to make the world a better place, and will do whatever is necessary to bring that about, whether it goes for or against whatever is considered 'normal'.

Race:
*Elves* are the eldest of all races, although they are generally a bit smaller than humans. They are generally well-cultured, artistic, easy-going, and because of their long lives, unconcerned with day-to-day activities that other races frequently concern themselves with. Elves are, effectively, immortal, although they can be killed. After a thousand years or so, they simply pass on to the next plane of existance.

Primary Class:
*Rangers* are the defenders of nature and the elements.  They are in tune with the Earth, and work to keep it safe and healthy.

Secondary Class:
*Bards* are the entertainers. They sing, dance, and play instruments to make other people happy, and, frequently, make money. They also tend to dabble in magic a bit.

Deity:
*Mielikki* is the Neutral Good goddess of the forest and autumn. She is also known as the Lady of the Forest, and is the Patron of Rangers. Her followers are devoted to nature, and believe in the positive and outreaching elements of it. They use light armor, and a variety of weapons suitable for hunting, which they are quite skilled at. Mielikki's symbol is a unicorn head.


----------



## Scriven (Oct 4, 2006)

*Chaotic Good Elf Ranger Bard*

*Follower Of Solonor Thelandria*
​Alignment:
*Chaotic Good* characters are independent types with a strong belief in the value of goodness. They have little use for governments and other forces of order, and will generally do their own things, without heed to such groups.

Race:
*Elves* are the eldest of all races, although they are generally a bit smaller than humans. They are generally well-cultured, artistic, easy-going, and because of their long lives, unconcerned with day-to-day activities that other races frequently concern themselves with. Elves are, effectively, immortal, although they can be killed. After a thousand years or so, they simply pass on to the next plane of existance.

Primary Class:
*Rangers* are the defenders of nature and the elements. They are in tune with the Earth, and work to keep it safe and healthy.

Secondary Class:
*Bards* are the entertainers. They sing, dance, and play instruments to make other people happy, and, frequently, make money. They also tend to dabble in magic a bit.

Deity:
*Solonor Thelandria* is the Chaotic Good elven god of archery and the hunt. He is also known as the Keen Eye, the Great Archer, and the Forest Hunter. His followers respect nature, and only hunt when needed, but are quick to defend the forest from intruders. Their favorite weapon is the bow, and they tend to be extremely talented with it. Solonor Thelandria's symbol is an arrow with green fletchings.


----------



## Gildrethiel (Jun 10, 2007)

*Re: greetings/D&D*

greetings random people online. 

i dont think i took this quiz yet (i took several others) but in D&D in real life i am a neutral good elf druid by the name of Gildrethiel (which is obviously where i got my name for this).

bye ppl.


----------



## Gildrethiel (Jun 10, 2007)

hey,  i'm a neutral good elf druid


----------



## Gildrethiel (Jun 10, 2007)

i though i posted that somewhere else...

...oh well.


----------



## Gildrethiel (Jun 10, 2007)

wow... this is incredibly boring.


----------



## Gildrethiel (Jun 10, 2007)

hey how do u get 1 of those picture things next 2 ur name.


----------



## Gildrethiel (Jun 10, 2007)

i talk too much dont i?


----------



## Joel007 (Jun 10, 2007)

Click on this link if you want to edit your avatar (the pic which goes with your name)

http://www.chronicles-network.com/forum/profile.php?do=editavatar

And it takes more than 1 minute for someone to answer usually  This is a forum, after all. Come back in an hour, or the next day.


----------



## Dave (Jun 10, 2007)

Since the original link is broken I'm closing this thread. If someone can fix it I'm happy to open it again.

Dave


----------

